# Bear Behavior



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

So I was hunting at the bottom of a steep, deep canyon over the weekend. I was making my way up the bottom on an old, abandoned road. I stopped and was facing down the canyon cow calling. I turned around to head back up the road only to see 3 bears (a good-sized sow and two cubs) walking down the road toward me. They didn't seem to be coming to the call, just moseying down the road. They were probably about 80-100 yards away with all of us in the wide open. 

I've always wondered what the best way was to alert a bear and get it to leave. I've thought howling and barking might be effective since bears typically run from hounds, wolves, etc... So I started baying and barking like a hound. The bears stopped, paused momentarily, then turned and walked back up the road--not quite the reaction I was expecting. I thought they'd take off running, climb a tree, or do something to avoid the eminent conflict. 

Anyway, I had always wanted to try it out, and I thought I'd report on my findings. Any thoughts on my interaction? 

By the way, this was the first day of the hunt I didn't pack a sidearm with me. Go figure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you made the right "call" (pun intended). Now, if they would have shown up at less than 20 yards, would it have been the same story? Mama bear might have acted different or might have even been aggressive… dont know. Makes you think though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's why they say to make noise while hiking through the woods. But when you are hunting you really don't want to make any unnecessary noise. You did the right thing but I think that if you would of just yelled they would of went away also.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are like a bear magnet! You see them in the Wasatch, down south and now where? I have only seen two in my life time and both times from a car in the Manti unit. It sounds like this was the least exciting of the three.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im sure she was just having an oblivious moment, we've all seen deer have those moments where they walk right up to you and then pause as if they are thinking OH S*** and then they run the other way. I bet the reason the bears didnt run is because you were 100 yards away and not moving toward them so they didnt feel a threat they just wanted to avoid the contact. BTW what side arm do you generally carry while out hunting?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> You are like a bear magnet!


I know. I don't know what it is. I took my family to Yellowstone a couple of years ago and we saw 9 bears (8 grizzlies and 1 black) in one evening. I guess I'm just lucky.



90redryder said:


> BTW what side arm do you generally carry while out hunting?


I carry a Taurus 9mm. This is the first year I have ever carried. I like the peace of mind, but haven't enjoyed the extra weight or tightness in the waistband (which is why I wasn't carrying that day.)


----------

